# Lawn Progress



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I am pretty happy. My lawn hasn't looked this good in the 7-8 yrs we have lived in our house. It is thick, no weeds, and so green it is making me want to mow it constantly.

I did switch to gators last spring, but late last fall, I started to mulch instead of bag. I think that has alot to do with why my lawn is looking so good right now. I also started to alternate mowing patterns and that has really helped to smooth out any unevenness in the lawn. I really got to take some pictures of it. 

I do still have to work on the areas that are still trouble spots where grass never seems to grow well, but I am just starting to tackle these now. Once seeded and fertilized, I am hoping to get a even consistent look around my yard.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to hear your making progress Leo. It seems to take several years for a lawn to get to the point where it is more tolerant of various weather conditions. Aside from gathering a few clippings to mulch the garden, I mulch 90% of leaves and grass back in. I still have not added fertilizer this spring, just done some spot weed spraying. It looks as green as the neighbors who had chemical treatment. I last fertilized in November. I really should mow twice a week with the rain we've had. That is one reason I have been holding off till later on the fertilizer. I need to do it before the heat of June gets here. Heck, it was 87F today. Where did Spring go? :dazed: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Lawn?? Mine is still just dirt.  

What I do have in the back, and very front is growing GREAT!! Seems like the perfict spring for grass growing. Some rain, some sun, some warm days, some cool. I could mow twice a week if I had time.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

post some before and after photos leo so we an really critique your work...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA --- Lawn Critiquers now? 

Is that a new title or forum section, SJ?

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll take some saturday. I am not home during the day much anymore. It still has some spots that need work, but I am tackling them one at a time.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav,
One of the primary reasons your lawn looks so good now is it has had plenty of water. If you want to keep it this green and lush throughout the summer, you must water it. Most people are not willing to do this because the time involved or the cost of water makes it prohibitive. An irrigation system, if you have your own well, makes this process easy and economical from a water cost standpoint. We made a significant investment in landscaping in my yard which justified the cost of the system but each person needs to do this for themselves. An irrigation system also carries annual maintenance costs since for use cold climate folks, it has to be purged of water in the Fall to prevent line breakage due to freezing. Then a head or two usually has to be replaced each year along with other minor repairs.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually, I always have a ton of water on the lawn. My property borders a wetland that keeps the soil moist almost all year round. It only gets really dry in the month from July 15 through August 15th. 

Overall, it just looks plain up healthier and thicker than it ever has. 

I do water our lawn frequently in the problem areas, but to water over 3 acres of grass adequately via a sprinkler system is cost prohibitive.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We have to pick and choose what to water, we have a sprinker system but it doesn't cover it all. We have 2.5 acres and only water almost an acre, everything else is on its own! Water is not cheap here so rain is prayed for frequently in the summer.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *...Water is not cheap here so rain is prayed for frequently in the summer.  *


And those telephone poles don't provide much shade to keep the water from evaporating!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i never ever water.. unless planting new grass.. i guess thats a benefit of living on or next to swampland.. that and the millions of black flies, black fleas and other bugs...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Yah, Yah, Yah, thanks Bob! 
Our "Bushes" do give us a little shade. We are cleaning out the pool this weekend and will be swimming in a couple of weeks. It is nice to jump in after working in the yard! Quite refreshing!NANA


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's mine:
The one titled 'Fence Line' is a before pic two years ago.

http://community.webshots.com/album/141037445pWMLuP


----------

